# Enormous pain in side of heel.



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

Have you tried a foot doctor?


----------



## poenanie (Jan 31, 2009)

fuzzysnowboard said:


> Have you tried a foot doctor?


No, I didn't go to a foot doctor yet. I'm a student and going to a doctor is something I would want to avoid if possible because in all honesty I don't have that much money at this point. I'd rather see if I can fix this issue by myself before contacting a professional. I do hope you can understand this, it's a bit of a difficult situation.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I had this happen once, it hurt like living hell. I never did figure out exactly what it was, i think for me it was a mixture of things.

1) My bindings were probably too tight.
2) My boots had shitty insoles, so i bought some Superfeet for 35 bucks from REI...
3) I think i was putting too much pressure on my front foot for sustained periods of time.

Its unlikely that your boots are misfitten if you've already ridden many times without issue, so i would say guess its one of the 3 things i mentioned above. For me its usually overtightening bindings that cause my foot to cramp.


----------



## poenanie (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't think I actually overtightened anything because I was aware of previous issues with that cause wich now makes me watch out for them.

In all honesty ... I'm pretty scared that I'm gonna have to go trough this pain again sometime because it was terrible :/


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Load up a picture of your foot that can be some more serious issues.


----------



## poenanie (Jan 31, 2009)

I have once again pointed out the place where it hurted. This time I used bloodred to express how painfull things were ...











































I took some pictures from different angles to be sure. But I don't really see anything weird ...

Oh and nevermind the ridiculous shape of my little toe :')


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Um those torn muscles you don't think that matter actually do that's probably the cause of it, but it looks like you have a bit of a bone spur starting.


----------



## poenanie (Jan 31, 2009)

I didn't think those torn muscles would actually have anything to do with it because they don't reach that far so they shouldn't really have any effect on my heal.

Anyway, now that you've mentioned a bone spur I've googled some about that and have come to the conclusion that this could be my "plantar fascia" aka "the long ligament on the bottom of the foot" wich is under stress and then becomes inflamed wich eventually can cause a bone spur. I think this does sound like a plausible answer to what's going on. The only question remaining then would be what the cause would be ?

How did you see I've got a bone spur starting btw ?

edit : Wait nevermind, that plantar fascia occurs to be on the bottom of your heel whilst what I'm feeling occurs on the side of my heel. I've got to find out what ligament that would be, BRB!


----------



## return2heaven (Jan 28, 2009)

have you tried to re-create the problem at home? put on your boots & strap in and simulate riding as much as possible... I highly suggest seeing a foot doctor cuz it will cost u way more if you end up injuring your foot seriously


----------



## poenanie (Jan 31, 2009)

return2heaven said:


> have you tried to re-create the problem at home? put on your boots & strap in and simulate riding as much as possible... I highly suggest seeing a foot doctor cuz it will cost u way more if you end up injuring your foot seriously


Yes I have, but I can't seem to simulate the problem. 
It's quite hard to google what ligaments are where in your foot btw


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Everything that has happened to your foot over your life span has an effect on it. Second you can see on your heel that it's starting to develop a spur in the one photo. Sell hundreds of boots a year you notice these things. I'm betting if you look at your shoes in the heel pocket its worn out and the cloth is probably ripped. Either way go see a doctor.


----------



## poenanie (Jan 31, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Everything that has happened to your foot over your life span has an effect on it. Second you can see on your heel that it's starting to develop a spur in the one photo. Sell hundreds of boots a year you notice these things. I'm betting if you look at your shoes in the heel pocket its worn out and the cloth is probably ripped. Either way go see a doctor.


Nothing is worn out or ripped, my boots are only 2 months old ...
I believe you on your word, but could you please tell me how you can see the developing spur and where exactly ?
Thanks a lot for your advice either way m8 !


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I didn't say boots I said shoes, as in your daily footwear. Reach down your ankle towards the back of it see that area where the bone protrudes just a bit more than the rest? Tap it with your finger and guarantee it gets some slight pain resonating in it, that's where it's starting and my guess is that it's causing your pain.


----------



## poenanie (Jan 31, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I didn't say boots I said shoes, as in your daily footwear. Reach down your ankle towards the back of it see that area where the bone protrudes just a bit more than the rest? Tap it with your finger and guarantee it gets some slight pain resonating in it, that's where it's starting and my guess is that it's causing your pain.


Ah if you say shoes then indeed the clothing in my heelpocket is ripped, but it's been like that for every pair of shoes I had in the last 10 years or something, I thought that's what happens to skateshoes ? 

I can't seem to find the spot you say I've got this spur though would you mind pointing it out on one of the pictures if you've got the spare time ?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

just run your hand down your achilles tendon to the ball of your foot it'll be on the outside of it. I'm also guessing if you flipped your shoes over and looked at the tread the heels are probably more worn than the balls of the foot and I'm guessing the outside of the sole is also worn on the foot that bothers you.

Blowing the heels out shouldn't actually happen unless the shoes are ungodly aged.


----------



## poenanie (Jan 31, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> just run your hand down your achilles tendon to the ball of your foot it'll be on the outside of it. I'm also guessing if you flipped your shoes over and looked at the tread the heels are probably more worn than the balls of the foot and I'm guessing the outside of the sole is also worn on the foot that bothers you.
> 
> Blowing the heels out shouldn't actually happen unless the shoes are ungodly aged.


Well, you can say my shoes are quite aged though and that's when the heels in them are trashed.
My heels of my shoes aren't particularly more worn out and both shoes actually seem to show the same amount of wear on the sole and tread etc. Besides, I've never had any problems with my heels, this just came all of a sudden wich more made me expect some kind of stress on my ligaments or something but not a spur that has been growing overtime. ( Still don't seem to find that spur you're talking about, I think what you see is actually just the lighting or something wich makes it look like the bone is more expressed ).


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

now elsnowboardo is a foot doctor????????????????


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Incogneato said:


> now elsnowboardo is a foot doctor????????????????


 I deal with it all winter douche bag don't you have more things to go talk out of your ass that you know nothing about?


----------



## poenanie (Jan 31, 2009)

Incogneato said:


> now elsnowboardo is a foot doctor????????????????


Shut your trap kid ..

@ Avenger, I'm going snowboarding on friday and I'll see if things feel any different then, I'll post back then! Thanks a lot allready!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Before you go rip out the stock insole that's in the boot and like someone said on page one get a super feet or something along those lines and see if that helps, if you haven't done that already.


----------

